# Lights for Wives, and kids... what do you guys give them?



## whiteoakjoe (Apr 5, 2013)

I have gotten tired of loaning out high dollar lights to the kids or having the wife grabbing my EDC light. I found a Zebralight laying in the yard last summer while mowing!!!! I have just come to the conclusion that its time to just get some good (reasonably priced $30-$50) lights and give them their own.
One thing that I notice is that they don't seem to need all the features that I like 2 modes and a simple UI is what seems best for them. I was looking at a few diffrent lights but thought I would ask you guys what you give family members? 
Considering
AA & 2AA format, just dont want the kids (10yoa) handeling rechargable litiums or 123's yet.
Simple 2 level light with a twist head for mode and rear clicky. (twisties bug me figure it would do the same for them) 

Fenix E11 E21, Nitecore multi-task Jetbeam BA20 BA10? open to sugestions...


----------



## wedlpine (Apr 5, 2013)

I like a AA mini-maglite with a Nite-Ize I.Q. Switch.

Fits: Incandescent AA Mini Maglite® Flashlight, or you can drop in an LED like I did to mine. I don't know if it fits the LED version of the Mini Maglite, but I don't see why it wouldn't.

5 light modes: 100%, 50%, 25% power, slow, fast strobe

Auto-off (14.5 minutes) in the first 3 modes prevents accidental drainage

At 13 minutes the light will flash to signal that it is close to shutting off and prompt you to hit the button to re-activate for another 14.5 minutes.

At 13.5 minutes the light will flash to signal that it is close to shutting off and prompt you to hit the button to re-activate for another 14.5 minutes.

At 14 minutes the light will flash again to signal that it is close to shutting off and prompt you to hit the button to re-activate for another 14.5 minutes.

At 14.5 minutes the light will turn off unless it has been re-activated.

Find-in-the-dark flashing LED


----------



## persco (Apr 5, 2013)

I gave my wife my SWM V10R Ti, but she likes the Eagletac D25c Ti better. This keeps her away from my McGizmos...


----------



## think2x (Apr 5, 2013)

Wife: Jetbeam BC10 modded to HCRI, ITP A3 SS.
10yo Son: Quark AA2
13yo Daughter: Armytek Predator, Thrunite Ti. The ONLY reason my daughter has the predator is, it is one of the few lights with low voltage protection when used with 18650's.


----------



## jaycyu (Apr 6, 2013)

whiteoakjoe said:


> I found a Zebralight laying in the yard last summer while mowing!!!!



lolol


----------



## cubebike (Apr 6, 2013)

Maglite 2AA for my girls ! I changed them to different colors led ( low output type)!


----------



## reppans (Apr 6, 2013)

Thrunite T10


----------



## blah9 (Apr 6, 2013)

My wife has a Fenix LD01 and an iTP A6 Polestar whereas the other Fenix lights are mine. I don't mind if she borrows any of them though, even the TK75. She usually doesn't want to take my nicer ones anyway though.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 6, 2013)

I like the Fenix E series lights for give aways. The prices are a little lower and they're less tactical more practical. I've given away a bunch of E05's for keychain use. I gave my Dad a E15 when he seemed interested enough in lights to save a stash of cr123's I gave him. I also gave my brother-in-law a Fenix HL30. He was really happy with it but he was a little surprised how fast the high mode burns down the batteries.

Go for less modes and lower output. Tail stand is useful for lighting up spaces. AAA for keychains and AA for everything else. NO multi cell lithiums. People are constantly reusing old cells with new ones!

I haven't tried them but I would check out the E11 or E25. I bought my Dad an LD20 but he didn't really like it because of all the modes and it was too big for pocket carry.


----------



## Rexlion (Apr 6, 2013)

Buy some out-of-date models, maybe even pre-loved ones on the MP. Let them use those.


----------



## Billspider (Apr 6, 2013)

I gave my wife a Fenix LD12 and she loves if. Takes it with her everywhere after dark.


----------



## Phantom309 (Apr 6, 2013)

My son (14) has a Nitecore D10 that I got used with leaky battery damage, he keeps it working. My wife is carrying a Lighthound store brand light I picked up down there last summer.


----------



## kelmo (Apr 6, 2013)

Wife - E2L-AA

6 year old daughter - E2L (KL1 variant)

4 year old daughter - E1L (single stage KX1)

My daughters get give me back the lights when they are done using them. My wife on the other hand, I can't tell her what to do...


----------



## Curious_character (Apr 6, 2013)

I'd look at some of the offerings at places like Home Depot. The flashlights by Eveready, Duracell, and the like are as bright as top-line flashlights of just a few years ago, and they're simple, rugged, and inexpensive.

c_c


----------



## jabe1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Get them Quark tacticals, and program appropriate modes.


----------



## rayman (Apr 6, 2013)

Bought my brother for his birthday a Fenix E11. Easy to use with to modes and powered by a single AA.

rayman


----------



## Nightster (Apr 6, 2013)

Do a search on a Streamlight ProTac 2aa or 1aa for the 10y/o. They have a simple rear clicky, High/strobe and low, and they are tough as nails.
They just updated the ProTac line and you can eliminate the strobe feature if you want with the 10 tap programing. Although my 12 y/o nephew thinks its cool. Either light can be had for below 40 bucks!


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Apr 6, 2013)

Daughters, 7 & 8, Sipik SK-68s on Eneloops. Wifey, a Maglite Solitaire. Brother, a 2D LED Maglite 134 lumens...


----------



## gsr (Apr 7, 2013)

The wife runs with a silver Surefire E1B in the pocket, and a purple Fenix E05 on the keychain. I gave my oldest 2 Surefires, an E1B and a Kroma, before he went to the 'Stan. The next two have Inova XS on their keychains. The youngest is too young for a serious light.


----------



## R99 (Apr 8, 2013)

SureFire 6P LED Defender for the wife
Fenix E11 for the 3 kids (just because they're AA).


----------



## ganymede (Apr 9, 2013)

My wife's lights so far: SF 6P-GM NRA with Malkoff M61L 219, Pink Malkoff MD2 with M61 XP-G2, SF E1E-BK stock, Olight i3 Gold


----------



## cland72 (Apr 9, 2013)

Rayovac Indestructible 2xAA at Home Depot for $15. Two modes, built like a tank. I let my toddler play with one all the time.


----------



## poohmebe (Apr 10, 2013)

The mini maglites have been the most successful gift in my family.


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys, I ordered a Klarus P1A to give a test run. I think it may be the way to go for them, nice 2 mode AA with forward clicky.


----------



## Jash (Apr 12, 2013)

The kids each have a D cell Maglite with a Terralux dropin, an EO1 and an Energizer headlamp. The wife has a D cell Maglite with Fusion 36 dropin, an EO1 (on her keys), an HL21 (her favourite) and an E11 in her handbag. Everybody's lights are eneloop powered. The D cell lights using those AA to D adapters.

There's also a few lights around the house for anyone to use if they need light. Just single mode cheapies that aren't going to give me tears if they get lost or broken. Most of these have alkalines in them so that if they get lost, left in the rain or whatever, I'm not also losing any quality cells.


----------



## Quiksilver (Apr 13, 2013)

Some of the lumen gifts I've given:

- Fenix LD01
- Fenix LD22
- Foursevens AA^2 Turbo

I'd suggest small gifts, like Fenix E-series


----------



## ericjohn (Apr 13, 2013)

I just gave my wife a Mini Maglite 2 AAA LED. Bought it for her at Target for under $20. She doesn't carry it much because it gets knocked on really easily in her purse. She still carries the Mity Lite 1900 in her purse. BUT when that lamp module gives out; I am NOT replacing it. Pelican IMHO is nothing but trouble. I hope she values it and gets SOME use out of it because it was a gift to her from me. I don't have kids (yet) but I usually give me niece and nephews Mini Maglites. I will get my youngest nephew either a Streamlight Stylus or a AAA Mini Maglite LED (the latter more likely.)


----------



## Melson (Apr 13, 2013)

I have given some Fenix E series flashlights.

A flashlight that is reliable, AAA, and can go on their keychain seems to be a winner for non-flashaholics.


----------



## eh4 (Apr 13, 2013)

Innova microlight, $7 at Home Depot. Great cheap light. And they will run more than twice as long on a 2032 battery rather than the two 2016 batteries supplied with... half as bright of course.
For $15 you can get a Rayovac Indestructible that runs on two AA's is a quite bright nice thrower.


----------



## whfutrell (Apr 13, 2013)

My wife has a Surfire E2e Executive Elite for herself. I put a 9P in her glovebox. both incandescent.... now for the kids.... that's a good one.... how about nothing too expensive?!?!


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Apr 13, 2013)

Sounds like you got them hooked already, but they don't have the concept of responsibility down yet. I think the Fenix E11 and E21 might be what you're looking for. If you want something cheaper, there's always the 2AA Rayovac Indestrucible.


----------



## xevious (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm also one for favoring AAA sized lights. They're easy to pop in a pocket, purse, or attach to a keychain. And frankly, for most people a Fenix LD01 is all they'll really need. It's easy to project our own viewpoints on others, but people who aren't into lights really don't expect more than just on-off functionality. I gave my parents an Olight S35 for around-the-house use and they keep it on medium all the time (my mother forgot how to switch modes--had to refresh her memory, and it's just a simple press-and-hold).


----------



## mbw_151 (Apr 22, 2013)

I like to give Inova X1 lights as gifts. The newest version with 6/55 lumens is compact, well built, uses 1AA and won't break the bank. My experience is that most of these are "lost" before they are broken or the alkaline cell leaks. I give them away with an E2 lithium cell, but when replacement time comes only flashaholics will spend $2.00 for "just a flashlight battery".


----------



## Treeguy (Apr 22, 2013)

The wife: Wet matches and a candle.
The kids: Mini-Maglites.
Me: The very best money can buy.


----------



## awyeah (Apr 22, 2013)

I don't have kids, but if I did I would want to limit brightness. I wouldn't want a young kid accidentally staring into a 500lm light, or shining it in my eyes.


----------



## ganymede (Apr 22, 2013)

Treeguy said:


> The wife: Wet matches and a candle.
> The kids: Mini-Maglites.
> Me: The very best money can buy.



Lol!


----------



## sween1911 (Apr 25, 2013)

I've got my wife setup with an Icon Solo, with Energizer lithiums, 2D Mag (purple ) next to her side of the bed. My daughter sleeps with a red Mag 3D incan next to her bed, and a purple 2AA Mag with NiteEyez module and tailcap.


----------



## MartinDWhite (Apr 25, 2013)

Wife gets (almost) whatever she wants from my collection. If it goes missing (or she does not return it) I get to buy a replacement.....that is usually a better light. 
Kids both got Olight I3 on paracord loops for necklaces when they were 6 (son) and 9 (daughter). 
Son (now 9) has an LED lenser he got in a gift pack with a Leatherman Surge.
Daughter (now 12) is asking for a Malkoff MD2 or MD3 with M61WLL dropin. I will probably charge her $100 and sell her one of mine.
On occasion I will loan them one of the Malkoffs I use regularly, but they are very aware of the cost and to not lose them, or they will be paying for them out of the money they have to earn. They do not get allowances.


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 25, 2013)

Wife:
Blue Fenix E01
Streamlight Nano that's a replacement for the one whose head she lost.
SolarForce L2P with Vinhnguyen XM-L drop-in.
Energizer 2AA showerhead from Target.
Energizer Trail Finder headlight.
Streamlight MicroStream C4.
Blue eGear Pico Lite

Daughter:
Streamlight MicroStream. We removed the anodization, then spray-painted it yellow.
Energizer Trail Finder headlight.
Brinkmann headlight.
Every time we go to Harbor Freight, she uses my coupon for the free 3AAA showerhead light.
Brinkmann plastic 10-lumen 2AA light.
She saved up her own money for a Brinkmann Tactical (three mode, 3AAA you find at Home Depot), but then spent it on a Streamlight Stylus Pro.
I recently discovered my SolarForce Skyline I in her room, after a three-month search for it. She said: "I'll trade it back to you for this (holding up a $3 button cell keychain light)."

I give my nieces and nephews lights when I see them, but it's usually something cheap: the fauxtons from LightHound, a single AA with low lumens, or one of the many give-aways from Harbor Freight.


----------



## Ragnar66 (Apr 25, 2013)

Simple simple simple.......Jetbeam RRT 01


----------



## stanley-beamish (Apr 28, 2013)

Wife: ITP SA1 Eluma
Kids: Sipik SK 68


----------



## whiteoakjoe (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks for all the ideas, I just got both lights in and the Klarus P1A went to the wife and 11year old boy just got a Fenix E11. Ill hold off on getting the 6month old anything just yet, by the time she is ready for one AAA will be at 700lm!


----------



## Slazmo (Apr 28, 2013)

For the kids the Maglite 2AA with the Nite Ize LED upgrade and the IQ switch for sure - easily the simplest torch to give to kids with a multitude of colours available. I just dug my specimen up from storage since 2004 - loving its floody beam spread and the simplicity of the button and that coupled with the auto off feature!

Other than that, the Inova X1DM-GT, simple 1AA twist on and off operation and more than enough light for most things...


----------



## lowellSD (Apr 29, 2013)

I recently took ownership of an ea8. Showed it to the wife and surprisingly she thought it was really neat and asked where was hers lol. Surprised her with an ea4 and she thought it was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## Scrumpy777 (May 1, 2013)

The wife got a cheap single AA fenix as she doesnt take care of expensive things like I do.


----------



## nyc71 (May 1, 2013)

Wife has Fenix E01 & the kids the costco flashlight.


----------



## franzdom (May 1, 2013)

I gave my wife an MBI HF with 3 modes & green trit, she loves it!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (May 2, 2013)

My wife has a pink Fenix E01, and it stays on her keychain because it looks good. I also keep some 18650 thrower in her car glovebox at all times, but not the same one all the time. My two-year old son has a Xeno E03 with the diffuser wand glued on, so that he can't shine it in anyone's face.  He purposefully leaves it on all day, so that when I get home from work he gets to help me change the battery (he loves to change the battery).


----------



## bltkmt (May 2, 2013)

MartinDWhite said:


> Kids both got Olight I3 on paracord loops for necklaces when they were 6 (son) and 9 (daughter).



This. I have 5 or 6 of these in various colors and give them to my kids and wife as needed. Wife also has an old P1D in her car.

Edit: the L3 Illumination L10 lights are another good light that are fairly inexpensive and great for family.


----------



## LEDninja (May 2, 2013)

Make sure there is an AAA flashlight on everyone's keychain. Otherwise they won't have a light on them in an emergency (other than their cell phones).

A minimag Pro (1 level for the wife) and Pro+ (2 levels for the kids) is more powerful and less cost than an incan minimag with LED drop in. Cranking down on the drop ins when turning off can break the pins of the drop ins.


----------



## Yorgi (May 2, 2013)

Wife has a purple Olight i3. Kids (13 year old twins) have red and blue i3s plus Fenix LD20s. For gifts and basically any non-flashaholics I think standard battery lights are best.

For younger kids I give them Fenix E01s since I am worried they will stare at brighter lights and do eye damage.


----------



## rpm00 (May 10, 2013)

I give my kids (1 and 3) cheapo UltraFire C3 single mode clickies when they want to play. They love them. 

Thinking of getting my wife a purple Olight i3s. Or maybe giving her my blue Lumintop Worm II.


----------



## dledmo (May 12, 2013)

The way my kids leave their stuff all over the yard, they get nothing! They do like to take the plugin flashlight and my youngest daughter has taped a 2AA Maglite to the handlebars of her bike.


----------



## BillSWPA (May 13, 2013)

Recently got my wife a 4Sevens Preon 1, and it is the first light I got her that she actually likes. The size, multi-mode capability, decent user interface, and reasonable cost are all pluses for her. She also has a Surefire L4 in her purse.

The kids (ages 6 and 3) currently get inexpensive, fun lights. Their lights will get upgraded as their age/responsibility increase.


----------



## Cereal_Killer (May 23, 2013)

I've gifted a few lights each to my wife, mom and sister and I have lights that "belong" to the girls (8 & 5) but they don't get them except when we give them to them.

My wife has a pink L10 with Nichia 219 clipped on her purse and a streamlight protac powder coated pink also in her purse. I wanted her to pocket the protac but if she does pocket carry its the L10. She really dislikes blue tint so the 219 was a big hit. 

My mom has a green L10 G2 and a Rofis JR30 (she always liked lights like this and if I didn't buy her this she would have continued to buy cheap POS swivel head lights from harbor freight and the like). Now I'm waiting on parts to finish a maglight 2D H22A based LED conversion. I also have a pair of old 2AAmini mags from the late 80's that came from my dads work and have advertisements on them I am saving to be modded and gifted back to her eventually. I've got to get her setup with a good set of NiMH AA's and C's (runnig the 2D mag on 3C's) and a charger, she's just using alkalines right now. 

My little sis has a red L10 G2 I've finally got her to EDC and now I have a nitecore EA2 ordered, I got specifically for her to EDC on vacation out-of-country next month, I figure I'll have to give her the EA2 as an "upgrade", she's not goin to carry 2 lights, no matter how small the L10 is. I have no plans to push NiMH's on her at the moment, I'm sending spare L91's on her trip. 

We have 5 Streamlight polytac's for general family use, so I haven't really given any of them to our daughters, but when they need a flashlight it's what they get. Their 2 have 350mA single mode drivers running the stock XR-E for extended runtime (stock they're driven @ 550mA), one has a 470nm blue led (in the FAK), one has a XP-G and 5 mode driver and the last is a polytac HP currently with a 925mA driver but I'm working on a direct to copper slug bonded XR-E driven around 2.1A if I can keep it from burning up (keeping the XR-E cause the HP is a specifically designed thrower. and yes, before you ask, I am the only one who changes batteries and I check that each pair is balanced when putting them in all our lights so its as safe as possible. 

Ive also given a nitecore SENS CR away to one of my very good friends, I debated between which one of my lights to give him- the SENS CR or the EZ AA, I was worried he wouldn't want to feed it CR123's but in the end I liked the UI of the EZ AA better so he got the SENS CR and a 12 pack or batteries.


----------



## tobrien (May 23, 2013)

how many wives are we talking here?



Treeguy said:


> The wife: Wet matches and a candle.
> The kids: Mini-Maglites.
> Me: The very best money can buy.




you are the man


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 3, 2013)

They just grab anything they see on my desk.


----------



## Raven-burg (Jun 4, 2013)

Wife has a pink 2xAA led upgrade Maglite, Daughter (9) a similar Mag and an Ultrafire C3 and my Son (6) has a Xeno E03 XM-L and about 5 other cheapo's. My son loves lights and looks after them so he has the best one!


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't seem to ge my wife into lights at all. 

But, she'll happily use whatever light of mine is most accessible (meaning whatever is on my dresser or nightstand, then complain it's too bright, or she doesn't want to figure out the modes.) But she's got two AAA lights in her purse, somewhere, which haven't been dissed, an ITP and an E01. And there's a Microstream in the kitchen too drawer, soon to be joined by a warm white E03. She actually seemed to like the neutral E03 that lived there for a few months, but I gave it to my dad when I realized he only had a cheap 'shower-head' led light in his car. In her car she has a Romisen RC-N3 neutral, and had an EagleTac P100C2 neutral, which is going to be replaced by ...something, a G2/Malkoff or one of my Inova T1s if nobody bites at my sales thread. 

I'll probably grab her another light of mine that she liked but which I sold, a Surefire E1e. But they are getting tough to find in good shap at anything below ruinous prices. Heck, I should just get her an HDS or Mac's XM-L EDC for what I'd fork out for a nice E1e these days.

Maybe a Malkoff MDC AA, if Gene makes one with no strobe and a real low, especially he does a run with a neutral or High CRI led, and purple Type II ano. 

My 9 year old son I've given a bunch of lights. A half dozen of those little fauxtons some dealers throw in their orders. He's also got two E01s. And, I scored a bunch of out-of-production small Peaks and Inovas in minty condition with a variety of colored emitters, so he's got reds & greens & blues, some mulit-led, some TIROS. There are also a couple plain-old white single level AA led lights, decent ones, but I can't remember what, probably a couple of Gerbers of one form or another.


----------



## tobrien (Jun 4, 2013)

Raven-burg said:


> My son loves lights and looks after them so he has the best one!


that's awesome!


----------



## buds224 (Jun 4, 2013)

cheapie no name brands for the kids to play with (3 and 7 year old).

Thrunite Ti on the wife's keychain, SENS AA for wife's EDC, and an LD20 with a red filter for when the wife goes on her deployments.


----------



## Philip2 (Jun 15, 2013)

Many women prefer a 1x AAA flashlight, because it fits unnoticed in a purse or jeans pocket. And a bigger light will possibly be left home, if they need it. 

Preferably in a light color, because the paint will wear off, showing the aluminium, which they probably don't like, if the paint is black. 

It is best IMO to first ask for their specific wishes. In these weblinks I explain why: 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...n-80-and-120&p=4225504&viewfull=1#post4225504

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...n-80-and-120&p=4225512&viewfull=1#post4225512


----------



## Philip2 (Jun 15, 2013)

MartinDWhite said:


> Kids both got Olight I3 on paracord loops for necklaces when they were 6 (son) and 9 (daughter).


It is not safe IMO if children wear an unbreakable cord around their neck. It is safer to use a wide elastic band around the neck. It is even more safe to attach the flashlight with a cord to their clothing.


----------



## Philip2 (Jun 15, 2013)

ericjohn said:


> I just gave my wife a Mini Maglite 2 AAA LED. Bought it for her at Target for under $20. She doesn't carry it much because it gets knocked on really easily in her purse.


Accidentally switching on could be prevented with piece of duct tape, or elastic rubber band, or by carrying the light in a transparent plastic bottle or freezer box, or something like that.


----------



## Philip2 (Jun 16, 2013)

xevious said:


> I'm also one for favoring AAA sized lights. They're easy to pop in a pocket, purse, or attach to a keychain. And frankly, for most people a Fenix LD01 is all they'll really need. It's easy to project our own viewpoints on others, but people who aren't into lights really don't expect more than just on-off functionality. I gave my parents an Olight S35 for around-the-house use and they keep it on medium all the time (my mother forgot how to switch modes--had to refresh her memory, and it's just a simple press-and-hold).


Some women have amazing expertise in make up, fashion, dancing, music, art, home decoration and culinary recipies, but don't like to own a flashlight. And if they own one, they sometimes regard one light mode the highest degree of technical complication that is manageable. It seems to be nature's way.


----------



## JJohn (Jun 16, 2013)

My wife has locked onto my other LF2XT with trit button. I am not sure she fully grasps the value of this light. I have tried to get her to use something a little less irreplaceable, but she likes not having to twist the thing on/off and the "glow thing" on the switch. I guess she has good taste in both men and lights.


----------



## Beanz (Jun 22, 2013)

Another Mini-Mag giver here. My ex and daughter lose everything - so MagLites offer a great compromise of quality vs. repeated buying costs.

I gave my 4 year old grandson a 2AAA Mini Mag to keep beside his bed and to take to sleepovers. He's had it since he was about 2 1/2 and still takes (reasonable) care of it.

Looks like he's taking after Pap and not his Mom or Grandmother 

~ Rick M.


----------



## sweetsdream (Jun 23, 2013)

I've been trying to find the same thing for my wife and kids. My son, 17 would get something cool. I know he won't lose it and carry it daily, maybe a streamlight microstream or preon p1. I'll grab my wife and daughter something cheap AAA and pretty from my next trip to The Home Depot.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Jun 23, 2013)

I've made this recommendation a zillion times already, but it probably fits this thread best, because if you are looking for a light for wives, kids, family members, you probably want a light that is as simple and convenient as possible. Unless your family are as big into lights as you are, you probably don't want to give them a light with a complex UI like the Zebralight switch. I don't own one, but a light with a simple magnetic control ring type UI and a rear switch, as recommended by others here might be a good idea. 

But from my experience, and to fit the OP's price range I'd recc the Jetbeam BC10 yet again. It has just 2 modes and switching them is as easy as twisting the head. So you generally just keep it in the low 30L mode and twist the head to high 270L if you need it. I think they sell them for $32 -$35 now.


----------



## parametrek (Jun 24, 2013)

I won't link to it here (don't want to run afoul of Marketplace rules, check my profile or google my name instead) but I created a flashlight finder that is good for choosing gifts. It was born from the frustrations of trying to get everyone in my family a nice *and unique* flashlight. I eventually got everyone different lights, but only after many hours poring over a dozen companies' catalogs.

Anyway, my site lets you plug in stuff like battery, price limit, whether or not you want a strobe, etc. Then it gives you a list of matches. It currently has 18 brands and +600 models in its database so you'll usually find something that meets your requirements.


----------



## Isaiah6113 (Jun 25, 2013)

My spouse, 19-year-old son and 16-year-old daughter each received Eagletac D25A Clickies last Christmas. Great lights.


----------



## franzdom (Jun 26, 2013)

Daughter 11 has a Nitecore EX-11.2 and wife prefers an MBI HF al w/trit, 3 mode.


----------



## cland72 (Jun 26, 2013)

After showing my wife 2-3 lights that she could choose to keep in her car, she said "I just want one with a button on the back". She didn't like multiple modes, twisties, etc, so I gave her a Streamlight Polytac LED in yellow.


----------



## pete3 (Jun 26, 2013)

I go my girlfriend a nitecore SENS CR, I wish I had bought two! Its really an awesome little light and the directional output function is killer, simple and very effective once you figure it out. I opted for the CR if I recall due to the higher lumen output, which we both appreciate.


----------



## GTi474 (Jun 27, 2013)

I gave the two kiddos (4&7) and the wife all microstreams. Couldn't ask for better good old tough 1xAAA lights for them.... 

-Eric


----------



## D2000 (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone who see's my custom forged stuff always wants a tiny monster like the Mac's Tri - but I always get them an EagleTac D25C with AW 16340 and an i2 intellicharger as a combo. Tops off at $90-110 AUD (depending on the online vendors) and always goes down a real treat for almost everyone.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Jun 27, 2013)

GF got these

-Klarus XT-11
-Fenix E01
-Fenix E11
-Fenix LD01
-Zebralight H501
-Novatac Storm (weak spring edition)
-cheap cheap cheap chinese generic button cell thing, really crappy but it was egg-shaped therefore cool
-Maglite 3d cell, not for lighting... for the other use you might use one for


----------



## harro (Jun 29, 2013)

Wife - ITP Eluma SC2
Son - Fenix TK15


----------



## Gentlemansflashlight (Jun 30, 2013)

Great thread. 

For my kids, I get them cheapies and replace them every other month or so. My youngest (9yrs) recently said "I understand now why you like flashlights!"

My wife chooses whatever she wants from my collection. Sometimes she takes my favourites, sometimes she chooses otherwise. She's currently edcing my PD32UE so I'm really enjoying my EagleTac TX25C2... I probably would not have used it so much had she not taken my Fenix. 

I've given her a Preon pen.... She hasn't used it. A QTLC... Which I am now enjoying. So, I thought it would be easier if she could take any from my collection and we're both happier. She carries a light that she likes and I sleep a bit better. 

Scott


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kokopelli (Jul 1, 2013)

My wife has a Thrunite Ti on her key fob. A simple light that is throwy yet small, twist to turn on on low, tighten further for high. She also carries a single mode Solarforce light (2x18650) for higher brightness. I also made a single mode, dimmer SureFire G2 for the babysitter. 

I just bought a MininMaglite Led Aaa penlight for my parents. A decent output light with decent runtime on single mode.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 1, 2013)

My wife has a Surefire T1A I modded with a very warm XML. Simplest UI out there twist and light. She hates angry blue and even calls my neutrals too white. I also gave her a Fenix LD10 with a HiCRI XP-G in it.

My daughter, 4, has a Nitecore EZ AAw. I put some Kapton tape under the spring area so it only runs on low as that light will get crazy hot on high if left too long. I use NiMH cells in the light and she always comes to me for a new battery when she needs it.


----------



## alaskabushman (Jul 1, 2013)

my kids arent old enough yet for carrying one themselves, but in a couple years I'll attach some Photon Micro light II's to the zipper pulls of their jackets. My wife usually has her Fenix E11 handy.


----------



## Kokopelli (Jul 1, 2013)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> My wife has a Surefire T1A I modded with a very warm XML. Simplest UI out there twist and light. She hates angry blue and even calls my neutrals too white. I also gave her a Fenix LD10 with a HiCRI XP-G in it.
> 
> My daughter, 4, has a Nitecore EZ AAw. I put some Kapton tape under the spring area so it only runs on low as that light will get crazy hot on high if left too long. I use NiMH cells in the light and she always comes to me for a new battery when she needs it.




Not a bad idea, that kapton tape trick. Thrunite Ti too can be used at 3 lumens this way. It isn't awfully bright as itself, though.


----------



## ericjohn (Jul 28, 2013)

I changed my mind on giving my nephew a Streamlight Stylus. Instead; I want to give him an LED Maglite Solitaire. This will be for his 10th birthday which will be in December of 2014.

Right now; he is obsessed with video games and it is getting on everyone's nerves (including mine.) He used to enjoy flashlights with me, but now it seems these damn games have replaced his love for flashlights. I hope he grows out of it.

Anyway, I tried to tell him to imagine being in a shopping mall and all of a sudden there is a power outage. All he would have to do is pull his flashlight out of his pocket (or edc bag) and save the day. I was about to tell him how he could impress some girls by doing that, but his older sister (who is 10) beat me to it. She completely took the words right out of my mouth. Unfortunately, he didn't seem too enthused. Like I said; he is completely hooked on video games. Not really his fault; there is no one his age to play with him. Other than that, he is VERY intelligent for his age. He likes science and has an extensive vocabulary and always has.


----------



## Sc00ter079 (Jul 28, 2013)

Glow sticks


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jul 28, 2013)

My wife carries the same EDC lights that I do, a Quark QTA Gen 2 and a Peak Eiger Lug SS #8. All of our kids are grown, but one carries a E1B, another carries a gunmetal 6P. A couple of the older grandkids use MiniMag LEDs (not sure if they EDC yet).


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 28, 2013)

ericjohn said:


> I changed my mind on giving my nephew a Streamlight Stylus. Instead; I want to give him an LED Maglite Solitaire. This will be for his 10th birthday which will be in December of 2014.
> 
> Right now; he is obsessed with video games and it is getting on everyone's nerves (including mine.) He used to enjoy flashlights with me, but now it seems these damn games have replaced his love for flashlights. I hope he grows out of it.
> 
> Anyway, I tried to tell him to imagine being in a shopping mall and all of a sudden there is a power outage. All he would have to do is pull his flashlight out of his pocket (or edc bag) and save the day. I was about to tell him how he could impress some girls by doing that, but his older sister (who is 10) beat me to it. She completely took the words right out of my mouth. Unfortunately, he didn't seem too enthused. Like I said; he is completely hooked on video games. Not really his fault; there is no one his age to play with him. Other than that, he is VERY intelligent for his age. He likes science and has an extensive vocabulary and always has.


He probably wishes he could do Big Important Things in real life. (unfortunately, lighting up a dark room during a power outage doesn't really seem like a Big Important Thing, because it's pretty rare that it's actually an emergency -- and besides, if you're nearby, you'll do it better with your lights anyway.) That's the thing that sucked most about being a kid, for me. Nobody trusted me to do anything right, and for the most part, they were correct, because I didn't know how to do anything right. However, because of the way the mind works, responsibility and accountability can only be learned by giving people the opportunity to screw up. Videogames offer kids an escape from that Catch-22.

If you're going to give him a flashlight, give him one you'd use yourself. He'll probably lose it before he gets his driver's license, but he'll appreciate it more than a lame little trinket light.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 28, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> Can't seem to ge my wife into lights at all.
> 
> But, she'll happily use whatever light of mine is most accessible (meaning whatever is on my dresser or nightstand, then complain it's too bright, or she doesn't want to figure out the modes.)


That's why I give people I like RRT-0s. They cost more, but their user interface is super-intuitive (everyone knows how to use a volume control, and the RRT-0's interface works exactly the same way), so there's nothing to figure out, and they actually get used.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 28, 2013)

Philip2 said:


> Some women have amazing expertise in make up, fashion, dancing, music, art, home decoration and culinary recipies, but don't like to own a flashlight. And if they own one, they sometimes regard one light mode the highest degree of technical complication that is manageable. It seems to be nature's way.


Everyone has their own temperament, but our society strongly encourages women to let men handle things that plug in or require fuel. My favorite women are the ones who are familiar with that stereotype, but never internalized it. My girlfriend has four college degrees, works in a biology lab, wears earrings shaped like molecules, and owns a Jetbeam TC-R2.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 30, 2013)

Thrunite Ti, or those new cheaper Sunwayman lights.


----------



## jamesmyname (Jul 30, 2013)

Olight I3 in teal. She actually keeps it on her keys. Some people on here don't seem to like the mode sequence, but having medium come on first, which is plenty bright and has good battery life, is great for her (she probably isn't interested enough in flashlights to remember it has multiple modes).


----------



## full m3tal (Jul 31, 2013)

Just got the wife a MD2 turnkey hi-low M361-LMH in Pink. She loses everything so we'll see how it goes. She must've lost her preon 1 at least ten times, and since losing it this last time.......I pretty sure we'll never find it again.


----------



## HIDblue (Aug 1, 2013)

Let my wife use my Jetbeam BK135A last year and she has hung onto it ever since. I've let her try and use other comparable lights but she still prefers the BK135A. Go figure. 

I also put a pink Photon Freedom micro light on her keychain ring so she doesn't have to fumble around in her purse for the BK135A in a pinch. She tried the Olight I3 but said it was too big for her keychain.


----------



## Brasso (Aug 2, 2013)

Wife has a Surefire G2L in the glove box, a Peak Eiger on her keychain, and a Thrunite 1A and Gerber IU on her nightstand.

Son has a Jetbeam Pro V1 and a Quark penlight.

Daughter had a red led Gerber IU, but lost it. She gets no more lights.


----------



## tonkem (Aug 2, 2013)

Wife: Carries in purse: Surefire Fury 2 stage
Carries in glove box: Surefire E2D LED
On night stand: Surefire E2L-aa with Nichia 219 triple from Tana
On Night stand: Zebralight H600 CW
Oldest son (12): Zebralight S6330 and Zebralight Sc52
Youngest son (7): Sunwayman M30a R2
Oldest niece (15) : Purse: Surefire E2L 2 stage
Nightstand: Zebralight Sc80
Youngest Niece (6) : Rayovac garbage lights, as she has little appreciation for flashlights.


----------



## dna89 (Aug 6, 2013)

Wife.. Thrunite Tis on her Key ring. Olight i6 Palladin in her purse.


----------



## wjv (Aug 7, 2013)

Fenix E11 OR E25

OR

One of the JetBeam B series BC10, BA10. . .


----------



## tjswarbrick (Aug 8, 2013)

I gave the kids (5 and 6 at the time) [email protected] Solitaires. One lost hers; the other had a leaky battery and died.
This year (7 and 8), I loaned 'em Thrunite Ti's. Only got one back. Other doesn't know where she put it.
That reminds me, I need another gold firefly Ti for my GHB...

I have given my wife an ET P20C2mkII and let her use my Ti D25C. She'll use the D25 when it's handy and the situation warrants it. The one time she took the P20C2 on a walk, she figured out the modes no problem and said "It's really bright." Still, it just site there on the shelf. She still tells me it's ridiculous to carry anything more than an energizer button-cell light. (She's used that to navigate parking lots, campsites, and unlit retreat centers - so it's mostly okay.) I put a [email protected] XL100 in her glove box (with Lithium primaries) and a 3-D LED in her GHB for when that's not enough. I think there's an incan 2-AA in there, too.

Back to the original inquiry, I picked up a LuminTop P2C for under $40 a while back. I keep it in my glove box. It's a 2-mode (Hi-Low) which switches with either tail-click or head-twist. Very easy UI. I believe they make a single-AA version (P1A.) Could be just what you're looking for.


----------

